# Resignation letter to management, edited and unabridged versions



## fedup (Mar 29, 2011)

*Warning* : Contains Bad Unprofessional Chef Language

Enjoy!

Unabridged version:



Spoiler



To the idiots who are under the delusion that they know what it takes to manage a kitchen.

You're a bunch of dickheads, and everyone worth working for has left, so there is no valid reason for me to come to work tomorrow.

Ignorance on how the kitchen has been internally managed over the past few months is mindboggling. You seem unaware that of the effort, hours, and hard labour performed by all the kitchen staff, regardless of the irrefutable proof that none of us even had time for breaks, let alone sit down on our fat Árses, ordering meals when the kitchen is busy and walk around the venue acting like a tools pretending to run this joint.

Constructive feedback and managerial techniques are laughable, and merely come across as a handful of massive egos trying to cover up a façade bigger than their gut. Inconsistency such as demanding tighter food costing despite the fact figures show that over the past few weeks the kitchen has been bringing record numbers of diners, money, and quality produce well beyond the league of the rest of the establishment. Meanwhile, many of the non-kitchen staff seem to be granted unrestricted access to food stocks without being held accountable for what is taken, whether it be for venue usage, or to facilitate their own personal needs. How this is thought to not have implications on food costing is well beyond me.

Managerial incompetence is astounding. Rules to cut the hours of employees on working visas were implemented to ensure that the venue was being run in accordance with the law. All very well and good, except that instead of making the new rules a near future target, it was decided that rule were effective immediately. This is at a time when the kitchen was already short staffed, due to their staff costing demands, when one chef was already resigning, another was going on annual leave, whilst a two week long festival being held across the road causing an influx in the number of customers.

There seems to be an inconceivable lack of knowledge on employees, their capabilities, their motives, and what their job specifications are. This has been made apparent through many displays of ignorance which admittedly caused much amusement amongst kitchen staff. Personally, my credentials have been mockingly questioned despite my loyalty, performance, and a stellar resume, which was never actually read. After all the main contributors to the kitchen had resigned in expired frustration, this lack of insight into employee's situations was showcased when, without questioning motivation, management presumed that the remaining kitchen staff would be only too willing to stay and work harder than they already were.

The incompetence, ignorance, projection, and arrogance of the managing team currently insights nothing but a well earned disrespect. In time, I'm sure it will be viewed as hilarious. This weeks roster is already in it's fifth edition; there is no physically possible way any brigade of such low numbers can cover the amount of hours needed to keep the kitchen running at its previous rate of production and quality. I look forward to hearing of the ensuing problems caused when, the multitude of sales representatives, realize there is no capable head of staff, when the suppliers freak out and start fighting for business, and when the fµckwi†s in management realize they've booked in a function tomorrow with no one to prepare it.

Good luck with that one, you bunch of incompetent jerks.

I've left my resignation so late to ensure that I wouldn't get sc[emoji]174[/emoji]ewed over for all the hard work I did last week by not being paid. I also wanted to help management ƒuck up as much as possible. It didn't take much help to 'help me help you' with that one. The rest of the staff will run if they have any brains, the downside of only employing casual staff, myself inclusive.

That move sure paid off.

So long suckers.



Edited version:
[hr][/hr]
To general management,

After long deliberation and much thought I have decided to resign in effective immediately from my current position as Casual Chef.

This is not a decision I have made lightly.

Recent developments have undoubtably changed the structure, morale, and direction of the establishment.

I feel like my skills, personal values, and experience no longer match the direction which the business is taking. I am certain that termination of my current position will be of upmost benefit to all parties involved.

I would like to take the opportunity to wholeheartedly thank colleagues and management for teaching through example, all that I have learnt in my short stay.

No doubt, the passed two and a half months spent under your employment have been truly eye opening into the dynamics of internal management techniques, the complexities surrounding individual differences, the importance of interpersonal skills and teamwork.

These are insights which will be of unfathomable contribution to my skill set, and for this, I am nothing short of grateful.

I apologise to former colleagues if my decision has been the cause of any inconvenience whatsoever.

However I am confident that the current team can manage to the best of their abilities.

I wish you all the best of luck with future challenges.

Respectfully,

---- ------.
[hr][/hr]
[hr][/hr]


----------



## deacon (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow! Tell us how you really feel...


----------



## chefgord (Sep 28, 2009)

You should really use the unedited version.

How long were you with them?


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Dear Fedup:

However much you may feel vindicated by writing this letter, you and I both know it will be ineffectual.

If manglement is the way you showcase them, your letter will have very little impact on the matters at hand.

I mean no disrespect you you as I know you are angry and I have been in your shoes more then once but I do want to point out though, that if it were me reading the letter, I would have thrown it in the trash can and laugh.

Why?

When I read something with so many punctuation and spelling errors, all I can think about is the source.

I feel your pain and can only hope you will find a position that will utilize your greatness.


----------



## fedup (Mar 29, 2011)

Chefross said:


> Dear Fedup:
> 
> However much you may feel vindicated by writing this letter, you and I both know it will be ineffectual.
> 
> ...


Dear Chefross,

Yes I do realize it would have been of no real consequence had I sent the unabridged version.

The best revenge I can think of is to leave them to it.

Regarding the typos, no disrespect taken taken 

Proofreading is not my forte. I also struggle with mathematics, neuroscience, and statistical analysis.


Deacon said:


> Wow! Tell us how you really feel...


Hi Psych Deacon, I feel great now that it's all off my chest. I can now make light of the whole situation compared to the massive headache it was only hours ago.


ChefGord said:


> You should really use the unedited version.
> 
> How long were you with them?


Tempting, tempting, but in all honesty, I just wanted to rant it all out, and provide you guys with a some light entertainment.

We all know what hospitality can be like.

I was only there a few months at most.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Like Ross said, I would have thrown the letter out after the first sentence.

The mistakes you see, they don't see, what they see, you don't.

For every mistake you feel they've made, they would, in all likelyhood, find fault with your work as well.

Take a cue from any lawyer:  Keep it as short as possible.

One of the most powerfull, oddest feelings I get is when I interview people, and recognize them from workplaces10 years before, or hear of them through collegues.........


----------

